# Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch



## Kaka (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt zig Ruten- und Rollenthreads im Forum, aber soweit keinen eigenen Rollenthread für die leichte Spinnfischerei auf die kleinen Räuber. Ich fänd so eine Übersicht super und würde mich freuen wenn da eine kleine Sammlung zusammenkommt. Hilft vielleicht auch dem einen oder anderen. 

Also, welche Rollen fischt ihr auf Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle, Barsch und Aitel? 

Ich hatte schon ein paar Rollen in dem Bereich. Am meisten überzeugt hat mich bisher meine Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 500. Wie ich finde ein klasse Röllchen. Klasse Schnurverlegung, sehr leicht und bisher auch sehr robust. 

Nicht so überzeugt hat mich z.B. die Quantum Smoke. Läuft schwer an und hat mir an der Kurbel zu viel Spiel. 

Dann lasst mal hören, was ihr so für kleine Röllchen fischt! #6


----------



## FredFisch2209 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Shimano Technium 1000 FD, feines Röllchen, bin sehr zufrieden.

LG Freddy


----------



## ragbar (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Daiwa Capricorn 1500, nicht totzukriegen. Wenn man noch eine findet, zuschlagen.


----------



## TonyArcher (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Hab eine Ryobi Evoshima 1000, war letztes jahr damit zufrieden.


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Ich hab ca. 10 Jahre mit einer 2000er Daiwa Laguna drauf gefischt. Die hat nie Ärger gemacht, dafür wurde es ihr auch mit 0 Pflege gedankt. Hat noch nie eine Wartung gesehen und läuft immer noch. An der leichten Posenrute macht sie immer noch eine gute Figur, auch wenn man inzwischen den Gebrauch merkt.

Seit 3 Jahren fische ich 2 andere Daiwas. Die Exist Hyper Custom 2508 und Exist Hyper Custom Branzino 2508r.


----------



## Dakarangus (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Ich habe eine penn battle 3000 (am einer 2,70m langen spro ridge mit 5-20 g WG). Läuft sehr schön,verlegt die Schnur gut und die bremse arbeitet gut, über Robustheit und langlebigkeit muss man bei dem Modell ja nicht viel sagen.

An einer anderen Rute Fische ich eine ryobi ecusima 2000, eine der wenigen rollen in meinem bestand die nicht aus voll Metall ist, aber fürs leichte macht sie eine gute Figur. Verlegt sehr ordentlich und die bremse ist auch Ruck frei


----------



## Rhönräuber (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Ne Daiwa Exceller 1500 und ne Shimano Technium 2500 FD, kommen beide auch mit Hechten der Klasse 60-70 cm klar, welche neben den Forellen auch in unserem Bach rumschwimmen


----------



## Luzif (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

ich fische seit Jahren ne Abu, 172. Nicht billig, aber zuverlässsig.


----------



## anglermeister17 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Ryobi Ecusima!


----------



## welsfaenger (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Shimano Aspire 2500


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Daiwa Crossfire A 1500....reicht völlig für die max. 35cm großen Forellen hier.


----------



## bazawe (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Team Daiwa S.I.T. 2000 von 1997, läuft wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## RayZero (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

bis dato Spro Passion 720 und Daiwa Exceler S 1000 ->
werden aber dieses Frühjahr zusammen mit zwei neuen Ruten für die leichte Spinnfischerei durch eine Shimano Stradic CI4+ oder Rarenium CI4+ ersetzt. Ob ich mir bei Shimano die 1000er Größe (echt ein kleiner Furz) antue weiss ich noch nicht, tendiere eher zur 2500er Größe...


----------



## Dakarangus (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*



RayZero schrieb:


> Ob ich mir bei Shimano die 1000er Größe (echt ein kleiner Furz) antue weiss ich noch nicht, tendiere eher zur 2500er Größe...



Ich mag die ganz kleinen Rollen auch nicht, die 2000er Battle war mir auch zu fummelig, darum die 3000er.
Die 2000er Ryobi sind ok.


----------



## vermesser (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Penn Sargus 2000 und Mitchell Blade 1000.


----------



## geomujo (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Abu Sorön STX 10 (223g)
Abu Sorön STX 20 (269g)
Mitchell Adv. Mag Premier 2000 (219g)
Mitchell Adv. Mag Pro 500 (180g)
Daiwa Ballistic Ex-H 2500 (245g)


----------



## Angler9999 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Also, welche Rollen fischt ihr auf Bachforelle, Regenbogenforelle, Barsch und Aitel?
> 
> ...




Hallo,
zuerst einmal will ich auf die Smoke eingehen. Die Rolle ist seit ein paar Jahren auf dem Markt und sieht sich eher zur gleichnamigen Rute angesiedelt. Sie ist auch von der Entwicklung ein paar Jahre alt. Demzufolge ist sie in der kleinsten Ausführung nicht so gut. Die größeren sind deutlich besser. Die Nachfolger bzw. Schwestern/Brüder sind da ebenfalls besser. z.B. die PTI, die ohne Bügelfeder auskommt, da sie das mit Magneten löst.

Desweiteren ist es gar nicht so einfach den Markt dafür abzudecken. Zum einen sind diese Rollen dann auch nur für "Nemos" also Kleinfische gedacht und zum anderen soll sie auch noch hochwertig sein? Das tut sich kaum einer an. Lieber greift man da zur nächst höheren Version und nutzt die Rolle auch für anderes. 
Vermutung: Deshalb sind in diesem Bereich sehr viele Billgrollen auf dem Markt. 

UND dann kommt noch ein Problem. Viele kennen es. Um so enger die Schnur um eine Achse gewickelt wird um so mehr gibt es den Sprungfedereffekt der Schnur. Mit anderen Worten. Es muss die Richtige Schnur und auch die Richtige Füllung gefunden werden. Man kann nicht einfach die gewohnte Schnur bis zum Spulenrand aufziehen und ist sorglos zufrieden. Nein, oftmals muss die Schnur eingefischt werden. Die Steifigkeit der Schnur im Neuzustand muss weg. Nimmt man gleich die weichste Schnur, kann es zu ungewollten Knoten in der Schnur kommen.

Ich selbst nehme keine Rollen mehr kleiner als 2000er. Lieber eher 2500er. Die Crossfire 2500 tut seinen Dienst sehr gut mit Mono. Die Spro (Name fällt nicht ein) ist bei vielen auch ohne Probleme im Einsatz.

Ich würde mir auch die Exceler von Daiwa anschauen, die recht preiswert ist.


----------



## geomujo (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Eine 500er Mitchell Extreme ist so groß wie eine STX20.
Nur 100gramm leichter!


----------



## DeralteSack (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Spro Black Arc 8200 an Jackson, Triffic, und ner Greys
Spro Black Arc 8400 an der Sbirorute
Spro Passion Micro an ner Light Rute
DAM Black Shadow 620 am Winkelpicker
Shimano Twin Power 2500 Sbirorute

Die Rollen werden nicht alle gleichzeitig genutzt. Je nachdem wo ich bin und welche Rute und welche Art ich angele habe ich nur eine oder zwei davon dabei.
Die Rollen werden auch an anderen Ruten benutzt, machmal dann mit ner anderen Spule und anderer Schnur.


----------



## ronram (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Ich habe die Mitchell 310 im Auge für die kommende Bachforellensaison.
Letztes Jahr hatte ich meine 2500er Shimano Technium noch an der 1,5m UL-Spinnrute...aber das war nicht so schön.#d
Da meine Rute sehr klein und leicht ist (100g) und ich mich in einem ziemlich kleinen Bach bewegen muss, maximal 8m weit werfen kann und oft genug herumklettern muss, würde ich ein kleines Rollenmodell bevorzugen.

Des Weiteren sollte die Rolle budgetbedingt nicht mehr als 60€ kosten, zumal die Gefahr besteht Rute und Rolle zu zerlegen, wenn man die 3m Böschung zum Bach "hinabsteigt".

Die Mitchell 310 hatte ich im Angelgeschäft schon einmal in der Hand und sie gefiel mir von der Verarbeitung her deutlich besser als andere (gleichgroße) Rollen für <60€.


----------



## b.enni (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Ich habe an meiner Penzill eine 2000er Black Arc angeschraubt. Nach einem Jahr mit regelmäßiger Benutzung, machte die Rolle nun mächtig "Lärm" und ein Wartung ist demnächst fällig. 
(An meinen Floatruten machen die Black Arcs jedoch einen guten Job)


----------



## Dakarangus (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*



ronram schrieb:


> Des Weiteren sollte die Rolle budgetbedingt nicht mehr als 60€ kosten, zumal die Gefahr besteht Rute und Rolle zu zerlegen, wenn man die 3m Böschung zum Bach "hinabsteigt".



Wichtiges Argument, Spinngerät lebt schließlich gefährlich!

Das war auch ein Grund für die Battle, der traue ich zu, eine Rutschpartie zu überleben. inwieweit das dann auch die Rute schafft steht wieder auf einem anderen Blatt...


----------



## flor61 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Ich werfe mal meinen absoluten Favoriten hier rein, auch weil ich weiß, daß es jetzt Ärger gibt.

Die 3.500 LIDL/NORMA-Rolle für 16,00€. 

Sie hat jetzt die dritte Saison vor sich. Außer bissel Silikonspray, mal Wasserkontakt habe ich ihr noch nichts weiter angetan. Achja, fast täglicher Einsatz in Spitzenzeiten, Hechte bis 90cm, Rapfen bis 80cm, Zander bis 70cm, Karpfen bis 93cm und Amur bis 98cm. Naja, die Karpfen waren aussen gehakt.

Die kleinen Barsche hat sie natürlich auch vorzüglich pariert.

Bin schon am überlegen, ob ich mir jetzt im März eine neue auf Reserve lege. Kann ja mal passieren, daß so ein Billigteil sein Leben aushaucht.

Petri


----------



## Thor70 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Daiwa BG 10 und Shakespeare Sigma 2070
 Beide schon Oldtimer aber laufen laufen laufen ........


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Moin, 
Hab ne 1000er red arc an ner abu garcia vendetta 5-15 wg montiert. Hauptschnur ist ne 0,08er spiderwire in rot.
Auch wenns nicht wichtig ist, aber sieht schon cool aus :vik:

Das ist meine bachforellen combo für einen ebenfalls sehr kleinen Bach mit ner menge kletter potential. 

Beeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Kaka (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*



geomujo schrieb:


> Eine 500er Mitchell Extreme ist so groß wie eine STX20.
> Nur 100gramm leichter!


Yep, 500er Extreme entspricht etwa der 2000er der anderen. Gibt ja auch noch die 200er. Die war mir aber zu klein.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

U.a.

2000er Ryobi Zauber CF 
2000er Spro Passion XTR
2500er Shimanski Technium FC
1000er Ryobi Arctica


----------



## MrFloppy (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Ne 1000er japan-stradic fb und 2 aspire 2500fa


----------



## kernell32 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

2000er Sargus an einer Skeletor 3g-12g in 210, bespult mit Stroft R1


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

@MrFloppy
Gut auf die kleinen Schätzchen aufpassen


----------



## MrFloppy (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Die stradic  dürfte gehen, wenn der Preis stimmt,  die aspires werde ich beerdigen, wenn sie irgendwann das zeitliche segnen  
Stellas laufen nicht besser,  ebensowenig die fireblood.


----------



## thomas1602 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Ich nutze eine Mitchell Mag Pro Lite 500 und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Teichbubi (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Shimano Aernos 2500. Bisher noch keine Probleme mit gehabt #6


----------



## zokker (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Ich habe zum Barschangeln eine Stella 2500 DH mit 17er Nanofil.  Hab die Schnur jetzt schon über 2 Jahre drauf und die hält und hält ...


----------



## Striker1982 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

2500 Stella Fi ganz zufrieden damit


----------



## moochi (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Ne Shimano Rarenium 3000. Mit 205gr in Traum da darf sich gerne auch mal ein Zander oder Hecht dran verirren #6


----------



## Pippa (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

..........


----------



## Drebi (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Ich habe ne Quantum Escalade 1000 dran, bin auch sehr zufrieden damit ...


----------



## Ghost Rider (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Ich fische schon ein paar Jährchen die Penn Sargus 2000 mit ner WFT Plasma 0,08 an meiner Quantum Shotgun 2,4m echt ne schöne Kombi!


----------



## Kaka (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Kennt irgendjemand diese Rolle?

http://www.angel-domaene.de/abu-gar...l?refID=base&gclid=CO6Qucbd48MCFSXItAodcQYAtQ

Irgendwie findet man immer nur was zur Sörön oder zu einer weißen Revo, aber kaum was zu diesem rot-schwarzen Modell.


----------



## layercake87 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

ich fische mittlerweile seit einem jahr eine spro urban city in 1000er größe und muss sagen, dass ich für den preis doch überrascht bin, was die rolle so leistet. 
die schnurverlegung ist gut und der schnurfangbügel macht auch keine mätzchen. am anfang war der lauf ok, aber etwas schwerfällig für meinen geschmack, das hat sich aber mittlerweile gebessert. der lauf ist zwar immer noch nicht wirklich weich, aber für meinen geschmack ausreichend weich. natürlich ist sie auch nicht superleise, aber daran störe ich mich nicht 
die bremse konnte sich schon in einigen drills beweisen und hat durchweg eine gute figur gemacht. 
fische die rolle an einer ryobi juicy orange 5-12gr und was soll ich sagen - selbst hechte (50-70cm) konnte ich mit dieser kombo problemlos drillen, was nebenbei richtig viel spaß macht an so einer leichten kombo. 
für 'ne 30€-rolle wirklich gut.


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*



layercake87 schrieb:


> ich fische mittlerweile seit einem jahr eine spro urban city in 1000er größe und muss sagen, dass ich für den preis doch überrascht bin, was die rolle so leistet.
> die schnurverlegung ist gut und der schnurfangbügel macht auch keine mätzchen. am anfang war der lauf ok, aber etwas schwerfällig für meinen geschmack, das hat sich aber mittlerweile gebessert. der lauf ist zwar immer noch nicht wirklich weich, aber für meinen geschmack ausreichend weich. natürlich ist sie auch nicht superleise, aber daran störe ich mich nicht
> die bremse konnte sich schon in einigen drills beweisen und hat durchweg eine gute figur gemacht.
> fische die rolle an einer ryobi juicy orange 5-12gr und was soll ich sagen -* selbst hechte (50-70cm)* konnte ich mit dieser kombo problemlos drillen, was nebenbei richtig viel spaß macht an so einer leichten kombo.
> für 'ne 30€-rolle wirklich gut.


 


 Solange diese Luftpumpen nicht in einen Unterstand flüchten können, sollte der Drill wohl kein Problem sein.


----------



## Micha383 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

shimano sedona 500 fd an einer Greys G-Lite Spin 5-20


----------



## layercake87 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Solange diese Luftpumpen nicht in einen Unterstand flüchten können, sollte der Drill wohl kein Problem sein.



och so ein 70cm hecht macht an so einer kombo schon ordentlich rabatz |wavey: größeres hatte ich an der kombo leider noch nicht dran  mal schauen was sich dieses jahr so ergibt, wobei bei dem wurfgewicht ja keine allzugroßen köder genutzt werden.


----------



## Kukkosaari (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Hallo Zusammen,

zum Barschen am See nehme ich immer ne Aspire 1000 FA, zum Bachforellenfischen am Bach ne Fireblood 1000 FA und zum Forellenfischen am See die Fireblood 2500 FA. 

Besonders die Fireblood 2500 FA benutze ich extrem oft, die Rolle ist einfach fantastisch und schnurrt seit Jahren fast lautlos.


----------



## Kaka (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Ich nutze "meinen" Thread hier mal für eine Nachfrage. Neben meiner Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 500, will ich mir mittelfristig noch eine zweite Rolle in dem Bereich anschaffen. Und ich will mal Shimano ausprobieren. Allerdings schon im etwas gehobeneren Bereich. Drunter fährt man ja mit anderen Herstellern besser. 

Es gibts auch bereits eine Vorauswahl. Entweder die Sustain oder die Biomaster in 2500er Größe. 1000er ist mir zu klein. 

Die Sustain hat nach meiner Recherche, wie Stradic und Rarenium, das ci4 Material. Was macht sie besser gegenüber den genannten? Die Biomaster ist ja nicht aus dem ci4 Material, dafür halt etwas schwerer, wahrscheinlich aber auch robuster. Ist der teurere Preis der Sustain gerechtfertigt? Vielleicht könnten mir ja mal ein paar Feedback geben, die diese Rollen fischen. Wäre super #6


----------



## onky090 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Moin,Moin!
Fische beide Rollen.Bei der Sustain ist nur der Rotor aus Ci4 Material,der Rest ist aus Metall.Solltest Du Dich für die Bioaster entscheiden,dann nimm doch die3000er da muss nicht so viel Schnur rauf(ist das Modell mit der flachen Spule).
Vom Lauf her sind beide Rollen etwa gleichwertig.Persönlich fische ich die Biomaster aber lieber.


----------



## Deep Down (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Für die Bachis ne 750er symetre! Im Übrigen ist das meine einzige shimano!


----------



## Kaka (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*



onky090 schrieb:


> Moin,Moin!
> Fische beide Rollen.Bei der Sustain ist nur der Rotor aus Ci4 Material,der Rest ist aus Metall.Solltest Du Dich für die Bioaster entscheiden,dann nimm doch die3000er da muss nicht so viel Schnur rauf(ist das Modell mit der flachen Spule).
> Vom Lauf her sind beide Rollen etwa gleichwertig.Persönlich fische ich die Biomaster aber lieber.



Danke für die Einschätzung. Stimmt, grad gesehen. Die 3000er ist sogar leichter und 20 m weniger bei der Schnurangabe. 

Macht das sonst irgendeinen Unterschied mit der flacheren Spule?


----------



## Kaka (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Für die Bachis ne 750er symetre! Im Übrigen ist das meine einzige shimano!



Ist das die normale Shimano Größe? Falls ja, ist mir das deutlich zu fummelig und zu klein. Aber trotzdem danke #6


----------



## onky090 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Denke es macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Kaka (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Ich nutze "meinen" Thread hier mal für eine Nachfrage. Neben meiner Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 500, will ich mir mittelfristig noch eine zweite Rolle in dem Bereich anschaffen. Und ich will mal Shimano ausprobieren. Allerdings schon im etwas gehobeneren Bereich. Drunter fährt man ja mit anderen Herstellern besser.
> 
> Es gibts auch bereits eine Vorauswahl. Entweder die Sustain oder die Biomaster in 2500er Größe. 1000er ist mir zu klein.
> 
> Die Sustain hat nach meiner Recherche, wie Stradic und Rarenium, das ci4 Material. Was macht sie besser gegenüber den genannten? Die Biomaster ist ja nicht aus dem ci4 Material, dafür halt etwas schwerer, wahrscheinlich aber auch robuster. Ist der teurere Preis der Sustain gerechtfertigt? Vielleicht könnten mir ja mal ein paar Feedback geben, die diese Rollen fischen. Wäre super #6



Ich muss euch jetzt nochmal nerven 

AM hat am Samstag in Pforzheim eine Sonderaktion. Da gibt es die Daiwa Certate 1003 für 199 €. 

Siehe: http://www.am-angelsport.de/cms/images/stories/hausmesse_pforzheim_2015.pdf (2. Seite, links oben in der Mitte)

Fragen:

1. Es müsste sich dabei um das 2010er Modell handeln oder? 

2. Lohnenswert da hinzufahren? Preislich dann ja in etwa wie Sustain und Biomaster. 

3. Größe. Daiwa 1003er dürfte größer sein als die 1000er Shimanos?!

Kann mir jemand was zu der Rolle sagen, da ich jetzt ernsthaft überlege da hinzufahren. Scheint ja ein gutes Schnäppchen zu sein.


----------



## Kaka (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Keiner? [emoji6]


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Ich habe eine 3000 er Vanquish dafür im Einsatz und finde die perfekt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Bei mir: Ryobi Applause 2000 (insgesamt meine kleinste Rolle)


----------



## Kaka (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Ich will hier in "meinem" Thread nach einiger Zeit ein kleines Feedback meiner beiden leichten Spinnrollen geben. Beide wurden mittlerweile ausgiebig gefischt und das Ergebnis finde ich etwas überraschend. 

Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 500 und Shimano Biomaster 2500 FB. 

Die eine auf Leichtbau getrimmt (Mitchell), die andere robuster gebaut (Shimano). Beide Rollen wurden nie extra geöffnet und gewartet weil ich mich da einfach nicht rantraue. Und so bewerte ich das auch weil ich von einer Rolle im Preisbereich ü150 erwarte dass sie läuft und ich nicht Doktor spielen muss. Zumindest wenn sie neu sind. 

Und was soll ich sagen, die Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme schlägt die ein gutes Stück teurere Biomaster eindeutig. Die läuft und läuft und läuft ohne Geräusche. Meine Biomaster läuft auch super (im Trockenen), aber sie macht sogar bei 5 g Wobblern gegen die Strömung immer wieder nicht zu überhörende Schleifgeräusche. Beeinträchtigt das Angeln nicht, aber ich finde das einfach etwas enttäuschend bei einer doch teuren Rolle. Es liegt bestimmt an der Shimano-like fehlenden Schmierung mit Fett. Es stört mich mittlerweile so sehr, dass ich sie wohl doch mal einsenden werde. Ich bin gespannt ob sich dann was ändert! Das Schnurlaufröllchen habe ich sogar selber mal geölt, brachte aber keine merkliche Besserung! Dazu dieser seltsame Mechanismus, dass sich der Bügel in einer bestimmten Stellung nicht öffnen lässt. Mir wurde gesagt, dies sei der Punkt, an dem normal der automatische Bügelumschlag einsetzt. Nur komisch, dass ich dieses Problem nur an der Shimano-Rolle habe...

Wer ein wirklich tolles, leichtes Röllchen will, sollte sich auf jeden Fall mal die Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme anschauen. Ich finde das ist wirklich eine top Rolle und das ohne vorherige Doktorspielchen an der Rolle. 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde die Biomaster nicht schlecht, aber für 200 € erwartet man doch etwas mehr Komfort und Performance, vor allem wenn man die ca. 140 € Mitchell Extreme kennt, die wirklich tadellos ihren Dienst verrichtet. 

P.S Könnt ihr ein bestimmtes Shimano Service Center empfehlen? 

P.P.S Vielleicht kommt in diesen Thread auch wieder etwas Bewegung. Ich freue mich immer wieder über neue (Rollen-)ideen und Vorschläge im Bereich der 2000er Rollengröße auf die kleinen Raubfische. Vor allem auch wenn es nicht immer Daiwa oder Shimano ist. Denn wie ich selber gemerkt habe, bauen auch die "kleinen" Hersteller wirkliche Spitzenrollen!


----------



## thomas1602 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

hm, wirklich Leben kann ich in den Thread nicht einbringen, ich habe die Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 500 ebenfalls und bin recht zufrieden.
Allerdings habe ich die Schleifgeräusche eben an dieser auch, wie du an der Shimano. Die Rolle habe ich seit ungefähr einem Jahr und das Geräusch war von Anfang an da, an der Funktion der Rolle ändert das allerdings nichts, sie ist mir mittlerweile auch ein paar mal runtergefallen, nicht nur ins Gras, sondern auch auf Felsen usw.. Funktioniert aber noch wie davor.


----------



## crisis (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Wollte mir die Stradic Ci4+ 2500 zulegen und habe mich dann doch vom freundlichen Händler zur 1000er überreden lassen, obwohl ich den ganz Kleinen gegenüber eher skeptisch eingestellt bin. Was soll ich sagen, geiles Röllchen! 210 m 0,10er Spiderwire reicht dicke für Bäche und kleinere Flüsschen, verlegt super, keine Geräusche, trotz eigentlich zu viel Schnur keine Perücken. Würde die uneingeschränkt weiter empfehlen. In Verbdingung mit einer 100g-Rute natürlich unschlagbar leicht. Einzig die Langzeiterfahrung fehlt noch.

 Gruss
 Christian


----------



## RayZero (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Mittlerweile habe ich viele tolle Rollen auf meinen Barschruten :vik:

Shimano Stradic CI4+ 2500, Shimano Rarenium CI4+ 2500 FB, Daiwa Ballistic EX 2500H und Abu Garcia Revo S20.

Bin eigentlich mit allen recht zufrieden. Die Daiwa muss sich noch beweisen, aber vom Trockenkurbeln her richtig Klasse. Auch optisch und haptisch ein tolles Teil! Die Revo S20 ist weniger spektakulär - verrichtet ihren Dienst und passt sehr schön zur Veritas. 
Die Shimano CI4+ Rollen finde ich super - die würde ich an "fast" jede Rute hängen! Die Stradic wenn eine höhere Übersetzung benötigt wird und die Rarenium wenns ne niedrige sein soll. Und das Gewicht der zwei Rollen ist natürlich ein Traum!


----------



## DeralteSack (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Ich nutze z.B gerne folgende Rollen:

Spro Passion Micro 605 (UL und L Ruten)
Spro Black Arc 8200 (DS, Spin)
Shimano TwinPower 2500 XTR (DS, Spiro, Float, Spin)
DAM Quick Shadow 520

Nur um mal ein paar zu nennen. Verrichten alle ihren Job.


----------



## Kaka (1. September 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Hätte eine Frage zu den Shimano Rollengrößen. Will mir für eine Palms Gallery eine Rarenium zulegen. 1000er kommt nicht in Frage, mag die Minirollen nicht. 

2500er oder 3000er SFB? Gewichtstechnisch exakt gleich.

Was sind da die genauen Unterschiede? Die 3000er packt weniger Schnur. Hat eine flachere Spule oder? Welche Vorteile bzw. Nachteile hat das? Welche Größe würdet ihr mir raten an der 3-10 g Rute, mit der nur kleine Wobbler geangelt werden. Bin hin- und hergerissen |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Die 3000S fasst weniger Schnur als die 2500, macht aber größere Rundungen und damit weniger Kringel und man muss weniger oder gar nicht unterfüttern.


----------



## Kaka (1. September 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Klingt dann also nach Vorteilen der 3000er SFB?!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Wenn man eine etwas größere Spule will und hauptsache leicht, dann definitiv.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Meine Lieblinge zum feinen Fischen:

Nr.1 Ryobi Excia MX 2000, bester betriebssicherer Wickler feinster Schnüre unter der Sonne! #6

Nr.2 Ryobi Applause 2000, Spro Blue Arc 8200/2000, robuster Kleinbullterrier, kann notfalls richtig was! #6

Nr.3 Ryobi Zauber 2000, Spro Red Arc 10200/2000, immer noch genial für 0,18 bis 0,22 Monofil


----------



## Kaka (1. September 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Klingt dann also nach Vorteilen der 3000er SFB?!





Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn man eine etwas größere Spule will und hauptsache leicht, dann definitiv.



Hat so eine 3000er SFB mit der flachen Spule auch Auswirkungen auf die Wurfweite im Vergleich zur "normalen" 2500er?!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Da fragst Du was 
theoretisch "ja!" , sagen viele, aber wer hat das schon mal ganz genau nachgemessen, und bringt das faktisch wirklich was? 
Der Unterschied im Durchmesser der Abwurfkante wird irgendwo um +2mm zugunsten 3000S liegen. 

Ich denke eher, die Art der Schnur, Durchmesser, Glätte, Güte macht schon mehr aus. 
(Habs aber auch nicht exakt ausgemessen!  )


----------



## RayZero (2. September 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Wenn dich das Unterfüttern nicht stört, dann nimm lieber die 2500er ... gerade bei so feinen Ruten wie deiner Gallery ist der Leitring meistens relativ klein. Die größere Spule der 3000er (flacher ja, weniger schnur ja, aber etwas größer als bei der 2500er) könnte da den Winkel der Schnur zum Leitring etwas negativ beeinflussen. Das raubt dir im Endeffekt aber in der Praxis wahrscheinlich auch nur ein paar CM Wurfweite... Also egal ob 2500er oder 3000er - falsch machen tust du rein garnichts. Bekommst auch beide Größen wieder gut verkauft.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. September 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Unterschied im Durchmesser der Abwurfkante wird irgendwo um +2mm zugunsten 3000S liegen.



Mag innerhalb einer Modellreihe hinhauen,geht im Modellmix kurioserweise aber auch anders.[emoji6] 

Spulenvergleich 2500er Technium FC vs. 3000er Nexave SFD 

Ich hoffe man kann es erkennen?

Abwurfkantenbereich der 2500er Technium ist im Durchmesser grösser (!) als bei d.3000er S Nexave.

Unterer Spulendurchmesser ist identisch


----------



## KarlK (2. September 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Ich glaub es ja fast garnicht, bin ich hier der (fast) einzige der ne 1000/3000er Red-Arc verwendet?
Was robusteres gibts in der Niedrigstpreisklasse (ok mittlerweile teurer) nicht, es sei den man kann sich mit Ecusima oder Passion anfreunden 

Hier meine verschiedenen Kombi's:


1) RedArc 1000er/Passion 605Micro + Quantum Xtralite 4,5ft(altes Modell seit Jahren nicht mehr hergestellt, mittlerweile eher recht selten benutzt)

2)RedArc 1000er + Shimano Exage AX STC M-Tele. 1.80 ML 7-21g

3) RedArc 3000er + Shimano Exage BX STC M-Tele. 2,10 M 10-30g (meine momentane Allroundkombi von Forelle bis Hecht)

4)RedArc 3000er/Ryobi-Applause 4000er + Savage-Gear XLNT2 Roadrunner 10-40g (Meine schwerste Rute & recht neu, kommt nur dann zum Einsatz wenn das Auto verfügbar ist, am Fahrrad/Motorrad sind mir die 58cm TLänge schon zu viel)



Nachtrag: Ja mehr WG brauch ich nicht,  wer mit Kombi 3/4 keinen großen Zander/Hecht gelandet kriegt (sofern das Vorfach nicht schuld ist), kann nicht drillen bzw. weiß nicht vernünftig mit der Bremse zu arbeiten!



Schöne Grüße! #h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. September 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*



KarlK schrieb:


> Ich glaub es ja fast garnicht, bin ich hier der (fast) einzige der ne 1000/3000er Red-Arc verwendet?



Nicht ganz[emoji6] 

Ich hätte 'ne rote 2000er  vorzuweisen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. September 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Abwurfkantenbereich der 2500er Technium ist im Durchmesser grösser (!) als bei d.3000er S Nexave.


Oha |bigeyes, abstrippen durch Material einsparen bei den neueren Shimanos?

Das geht ja man gar nicht #d, die Abwurf-/Spulenkantengrößen waren doch sehr lange Zeit regelrecht heilig, sogar Ryobi hatte sich an die Maße der 2500 und 4000 gehalten.


----------



## Kaka (3. September 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> Hätte eine Frage zu den Shimano Rollengrößen. Will mir für eine Palms Gallery eine Rarenium zulegen. 1000er kommt nicht in Frage, mag die Minirollen nicht.
> 
> 2500er oder 3000er SFB? Gewichtstechnisch exakt gleich.
> 
> Was sind da die genauen Unterschiede? Die 3000er packt weniger Schnur. Hat eine flachere Spule oder? Welche Vorteile bzw. Nachteile hat das? Welche Größe würdet ihr mir raten an der 3-10 g Rute, mit der nur kleine Wobbler geangelt werden. Bin hin- und hergerissen |kopfkrat



http://www.angel-domaene.de/shimano-rarenium-ci4-3000-sfb--19335.html

Gestern stand die noch bei 148 €, jetzt grad bei 108 €. Da habe ich natürlich zugeschlagen. Waren gestern auch noch einige da. Jetzt hat es grad erst ausverkauft angezeigt, dann plötzlich wieder zwei, jetzt wieder ausverkauft. Laut Bestellung 1-3 Tage Lieferzeit. Bin mal gespannt ob das System nicht gesponnen hat. Hab aber auf Rechnung bestellt, also kein Risiko. Ich denke die 108 € sind ein Schnapper!


----------



## Kaka (22. September 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*



Kaka schrieb:


> http://www.angel-domaene.de/shimano-rarenium-ci4-3000-sfb--19335.html
> 
> Gestern stand die noch bei 148 €, jetzt grad bei 108 €. Da habe ich natürlich zugeschlagen. Waren gestern auch noch einige da. Jetzt hat es grad erst ausverkauft angezeigt, dann plötzlich wieder zwei, jetzt wieder ausverkauft. Laut Bestellung 1-3 Tage Lieferzeit. Bin mal gespannt ob das System nicht gesponnen hat. Hab aber auf Rechnung bestellt, also kein Risiko. Ich denke die 108 € sind ein Schnapper!



Hat übrigens geklappt. Die Rolle kam einen Tag später für 108,99 € an. Schnapper #6

Und nach einigem Fischen muss ich sagen, dass sie mir bisher besser gefällt als meine Biomaster 2500 FB. Finde die Rarenium 3000 SFB laufruhiger und auch die Verarbeitung finde ich besser. Weniger klappern usw. Bei meiner Biomaster wackelt und klappert z.B. die Kurbel schon etwas. Das kann ich bei der Rarenium nicht feststellen.


----------



## RayZero (22. September 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Die Rarenium ist echt top - fisch die auch sehr gerne!


----------



## Checco (25. September 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Eine Ryobi Ecusima 2000, hab ich mir damals mal geholt weil ich auf die Schnelle eine Rolle brauchte, fisch ich schon im 3. Jahr und läuft immer noch...

Dann noch ne Ryobi Zauber 2000 und ne Multi aber danach wird ja nicht gefragt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

An der Spinnrute habe ich momentan eine Kapselrolle dran. Finde ich irgendwie praktisch, da ich zum Werfen nur eine Hand brauche. Mit Rute komme ich auf nur etwas über 200g Gesamtgewicht, beides ist auch relativ gut ausbalanciert. Damit kann man den ganzen Tag angeln ohne was in den Armen zu merken.


----------



## Revilo62 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Passend zu meiner Rute ABU Revo S20 , schönes kleines , aber nicht zu kleines Röllchen

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## RayZero (25. September 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*



Revilo62 schrieb:


> Passend zu meiner Rute ABU Revo S20 , schönes kleines , aber nicht zu kleines Röllchen
> 
> Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:



Rute ist die Veritas?


----------



## Revilo62 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Yes, Veritas VRS 702-S 7 M  1/4-3/4 oz
Ich angle mit der sehr gerne kleine Gummi, Wobbler, Stickbaits
Manche finden die brettig, kann ich so nicht bestätigen

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Peter_Piper (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Hallo Zusammen,  

bin noch neu in dem Metier.
Habe folgende (günstige/billige) Kombos zum spinnen auf Forelle und Barsch:

1. Rolle Spro Red Arc 1000er, Rute Quantum Hypercast XTC
2. Rolle Spro Urban 520, Rute Shimano Catana DX
manchmal wechsel ich auch die Rollen wenn meine Spirolino Rute zum Einsatz kommt.

LG und happy new year!!!


----------



## Checco (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Hab mir mal eine Ryobi Slam 1000 geholt, bisher nur trocken gekurbelt aber da macht sie schonmal nen guten Eindruck, wenn ich die mal getestet habe gebe ich Rückmeldung.


----------



## Inni (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Moin,

ich habe aktuell an meiner MajorCraft 1,91m, 1-7g eine Shimano Exage1000 mit Stroft GTM 0,18 (mono). Ich hätte aber gen mehr Schnureinzug, da ich auf Forelle mit Wobbler und Spinner immer mit dem Bach den Köder ein leier.
Hat schon jemand die neue *Shimano Stradic 1000 hg fk *gefischt?
Oder sonstige Vorschläge?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Eure Spinnrollen auf Forelle und Barsch*

Die 1000er FK kenne ich leider nur vom begrabbeln im Laden.Der Eindruck war jedoch recht gut.

Wirkt aber m.M.n. durch die neue Bodyform noch einen Tick Zwergenhafter als die ohnehin schon kleinen klassischen 1000er Shimanskis..muss/sollte man(n) 
mögen.

Obacht-lt.anderen Foren,ist bei der FK das Schnurlaufröllchen samt Lager neu konstruiert und zwar als eine Einheit gebaut/verpresst.Mal eben aufmachen,um das Lager bei Bedarf tauschen zu können,  scheint nicht mehr möglich zu sein.

Boardie Wollebre müsste da genaueres wissen.

Ansonsten ginge auch eine Stradic Ci4+ 

Die hätte als 1000er 75 cm Schnureinzug(1000er Stradic FK 79cm)

Die Mitchell Mag Pro Lite 500 käme auch in Frage.Übersetzung 6,2:1 und preislich recht interessant:

http://www.gerlinger.de/mitchell-rolle-mag-pro#product_tabs_description

Kommt zwar Grössentechnisch eher an eine 2500er Shimano,wirkt aber aufgrund der Gehäuseform auch an einer UL/L Rute nicht überdimensioniert und wiegt dank Magnesiumgehäuse auch nur 199g.


----------

